

Want a Flat Tax? I Got a Flat Tax for You - nkurz
http://www.asymptosis.com/want-a-flat-tax-i-got-a-flat-tax-for-you.html

======
abeld
What would be the difference between such a flat tax and inflation? If you
want to tax everything that is denominated in US dollars, simply print more
money and allow a higher rate of inflation.

